# Oh my, Look what I got from This forum!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, my dear

How are you doing today, I am miracle , i saw your profile today at Prepper Forum / Survivalist Forum - i like it, then i decided to contact you for going into deep rellastionship between me and you you, if you fill the same way kindlly get back to me with my Email address Via ([email protected]) so that i will send my 
picture for you ok, and tell you more about me,am hoping to read your 
mail in my mlail box soon, ([email protected])

Miracle

I don't want her but some of you may......:68:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

To your email or the inbox here?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its probably some dude with a dungeon in his basement.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Scroll down a few. Its a scam. I wouldn't want to see some of you old people fall for it. 

http://www.romancescam.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19698&start=330


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> To your email or the inbox here?


My email inbox...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Lmao! It's a trap!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just trash it. It's a scam. Some Russian or Filipino girl wanting very much to meet you and all you have to do is send her enough money to fly here. LOL


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I dunno know she looks like my type!:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Just trash it. It's a scam. Some Russian or Filipino girl wanting very much to meet you and all you have to do is send her enough money to fly here. LOL


Sometime they come over and won't leave until they time for green card. Love you short time until then.:68:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You should try to sell her some urinal cakes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Hi, my dear
> 
> How are you doing today, I am miracle , i saw your profile today at Prepper Forum / Survivalist Forum - i like it, then i decided to contact you for going into deep rellastionship between me and you you, if you fill the same way kindlly get back to me with my Email address Via ([email protected]) so that i will send my
> picture for you ok, and tell you more about me,am hoping to read your
> ...


After an extensive investigation, I have uncovered the perpetrator;


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you need good some in depth probing into this matter.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And be sure to connect with miracleige on Facebook.

https://m.facebook.com/miracle.ige.7


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Slippy said:


> After an extensive investigation, I have uncovered the perpetrator;


That is one ugly she-male. Is there anything that degenerate family won't do for publicity?


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Its probably some dude with a dungeon in his basement.


AKA, "Slippy".... LOL!!!! :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys are too funny! I thought she sounded loving and sincere. :ambivalence: You could have a new wife in less than 1 week. No questions asked. It could be true love. No, really. :love_heart: 

A couple of years ago, I had an African - can't remember what country - offer to marry me with my 6 kid,s even though I weighed 350 lbs. Mighty generous of him, I thought. I just had to send money to help him come to America to marry me. It WAS true love. He didn't care what I looked like. He loved me, you see. That after 2 e-mails, because I just couldn't help myself in stringing him along. But he wouldn't send me a picture. Hmm, I was so sad and heart broken.layful:

Good luck with your he-she love. Send me the wedding date!

P.S. That picture of him/her is nice. Perky breasts!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jbrooks19 said:


> AKA, "Slippy".... LOL!!!! :armata_PDT_23:


Its not really a dungeon, more like a "pit"...


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Hi, my dear
> 
> How are you doing today, I am miracle , i saw your profile today at Prepper Forum / Survivalist Forum - i like it, then i decided to contact you for going into deep rellastionship between me and you you, if you fill the same way kindlly get back to me with my Email address Via ([email protected]) so that i will send my
> picture for you ok, and tell you more about me,am hoping to read your
> ...


 What makes you so sure that Miracle is a SHE?? Just wondering.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear this is how barry gets his green card.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

How can you blame her, really? With that avatar and a name like "Urinal Cake'" you should expect sex-starved net vixens to be swarming around you all the time! Why, if I was a chick, I would... OK, I just threw up a little in my throat. Nevermind.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Its probably some dude with a dungeon in his basement.


WHAT?!! DUNGEON!! Sign me up!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> WHAT?!! DUNGEON!! Sign me up!!


You've been signed up for a while now...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Or maybe these "guys" are stalking the PF? Guess which one has a crush on a po-po lover from jersey?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Men have better stream control in hitting the O target....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Men have better stream control in hitting the O target....


I think that's why they invented the GoGirl Extension;







Out of Stock" title="Combo Package
Out of Stock">


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Run Forrest RUN!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Sometime they come over and won't leave until they time for green card. Love you short time until then.:68:


you got to live thru it first .... plenty of horror stories out there concerning these foreign brides .... half the time the Russian mob or some warlord is running the scam .... they play the system like a Section 8 violinist ....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Its probably some dude with a dungeon in his basement.


No man, you should definitely look her up. I doubt she'll steal your kidneys or anything.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Could be Bruce Jenner looking for someone to work with him.............. her............... it, in a new reality TV show. It is a mail out to round up a crew for a tranny version of the Bachelor or Bachelorette, called Miracle.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I never thought we would get so much entertainment from one typical scam email. Buy you guys came through once again!

Also for those who may have missed it I sell Janitorial Supplies and this items my best seller in Bars! Accuracy improves 90% as guys want to hit the basturd right in the mouth! Follow me and don't stand in pee!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jeez, i mailed this guy twice to mess with him and he hasn't gotten back to me yet, he must have better things to do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Some guys have all the luck!


Thank you. This song was stuck in my head after you said that and before i even got to YouTube. I hope this song gets stuck in every ones head all night.

Rod Stewart - Some Guys Have All The Luck:


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Beware the Nigerian scam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> I never thought we would get so much entertainment from one typical scam email. Buy you guys came through once again!
> 
> Also for those who may have missed it I sell Janitorial Supplies and this items my best seller in Bars! Accuracy improves 90% as guys want to hit the basturd right in the mouth! Follow me and don't stand in pee!


In the mid 1980's we lived in Texas. One of our friends (Ms A) had just gotten her first job as an elementary school teacher. Her first week on the job one of her students came running into her class screaming Ms A, Ms A, Jeffery is eating the pink thingie in the urinal. Jeffery had heard it was called a "urinal cake" and knew that cake was tasty. I think Jeffery learned a lesson that day.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I like cake....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds a hell of a lot cheaper than marriage and it has a built in escape plan with a finite amount of time in mind. Sign me up!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Its probably some dude with a dungeon in his basement.


Was just thinking about that today...

20 years ago if a man wanted to prance around in a woman's skin he had a dungeon and yelled phrases like "it puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again."
Now two decades later they are Woman of the year.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am old married guy so unless they are willing to do windows, wash clothes, and shovel snow... I am not interested


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Was just thinking about that today...
> 
> 20 years ago if a man wanted to prance around in a woman's skin he had a dungeon and yelled phrases like "it puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again."
> Now two decades later they are Woman of the year.


funny part is that his dingdung has not been removed so when comes to surgery he is untouched down stairs


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's kinda creepy! jmho!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

gambit said:


> funny part is that his dingdung has not been removed so when comes to surgery he is untouched down stairs


Sorry but that disgusts me and I don't see how I am supposed to believe that this is not a perversion of the grossest kind.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> ..20 years ago if a man wanted to prance around in a woman's skin he had a dungeon and yelled phrases like "it puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again." Now two decades later they are Woman of the year.


I don't see it much where I hang out. I think it's a primarily a product of liberal universities and the sub-continent of Hollywood.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Lmao! It's a trap!


She told me I am too beaucoup.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I dunno know she looks like my type!:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


 Don't for get the little blue pill , lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn, this is zombie thread! Who dug this baby up?!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Sounds a hell of a lot cheaper than marriage and it has a built in escape plan with a finite amount of time in mind. Sign me up!





Mish said:


> Damn, this is zombie thread! Who dug this baby up?!!


Tactical Canuck is the guilty party! :stick:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Terrist plot to get into the USA!....BEWARE!.:stick:


----------

